# Anyone live near Toronto? [Itemlabel drop]



## eddyisnthere (Sep 30, 2022)

I *DESPERATELY* need that Onigirioui that itemlabel is dropping on the 3rd of October but it's only available from a Onigiri shop in Toronto. 
I live in the US and have no way of getting there in time so: if anyone lives near there I will pay you to get me one and send it to me. 
I'll pay for the plush, the shipping, and extra.


----------

